
London's Housing Crisis and the Inequality Chasm - davidiach
http://www.citylab.com/housing/2016/04/london-housing-crisis-inequality/476694/
======
xiaopingguo
It can hardly be called a crisis as long as people are still paying those
prices/rents. Presumably they have rationally decided the better option for
themselves.

If/when prices collapse and people lose jobs, those in debt and without
savings would then be in crisis.

